# Ineligible Lyft Vehicles



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Haven't seen this talked about, I see Lyft has a list of ineligible vehicles, all subcompacts, effective Feb. 25th, 2019. Includes almost all Prius versions.
https://s3.amazonaws.com/lyft-assets/helpcenter/Policies/subcompact_vehicle_requirements.pdf


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

Wow, interesting to see Honda Fit on there...Decent room in the back and magic seats really open up the interior. 

All the cheap skates trying to pack 4 people and luggage into a Prius C instead of ordering an XL ruining it for the people with some of these vehicles.


----------



## NWNJ (Feb 1, 2019)

That's not all most all versions of the Prius. It's just the Prius C.



Risab1981 said:


> Wow, interesting to see Honda Fit on there...Decent room in the back and magic seats really open up the interior.
> 
> All the cheap skates trying to pack 4 people and luggage into a Prius C instead of ordering an XL ruining it for the people with some of these vehicles.


The people with the Prius C ruined it for themselves by getting a car that can barely hold 4 passengers. All for a car that gets marginally better city mpg and worse on the highway. Unless we're talking new cars in which case the Prius C actually gets worse mpg all around.

This to me was a great way to thin the herd. Takes a few drivers off the road and passengers get a little more comfortable. Sucks to be one of the cheapskate drivers.


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

NWNJ said:


> That's not all most all versions of the Prius. It's just the Prius C.
> 
> The people with the Prius C ruined it for themselves by getting a car that can barely hold 4 passengers. All for a car that gets marginally better city mpg and worse on the highway. Unless we're talking new cars in which case the Prius C actually gets worse mpg all around.
> 
> This to me was a great way to thin the herd. Takes a few drivers off the road and passengers get a little more comfortable. Sucks to be one of the cheapskate drivers.


They're always funny to watch at the AP....4 people with suitcases and 5 very confused looks


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

NWNJ said:


> This to me was a great way to thin the herd. Takes a few drivers off the road and passengers get a little more comfortable. Sucks to be one of the cheapskate drivers.


Yep. Improve rider experience pre-IPO. I expect Uber will tighten up there requirements for X as well. Hey, here's an idea.... all these deactivated Lyft sub-compacts should be approved by Uber for Pool only!


----------



## Myxx (Jun 26, 2015)

Frontier Guy said:


> Haven't seen this talked about, I see Lyft has a list of ineligible vehicles, all subcompacts, effective Feb. 25th, 2019. Includes almost all Prius versions.
> https://s3.amazonaws.com/lyft-assets/helpcenter/Policies/subcompact_vehicle_requirements.pdf


Guess Nissan Micra still qualifies


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

911 Guy said:


> Yep. Improve rider experience pre-IPO. I expect Uber will tighten up there requirements for X as well. Hey, here's an idea.... all these deactivated Lyft sub-compacts should be approved by Uber for Pool only!


Uber did, I searched around and found a new list for them as well


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

Just heard this on a related topic-
Lyft has so many drivers signed up on express drive rental that they can tighten up the vehicle requirements without impacting their supply of drivers. Improves the pax experience at zero cost to the company.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

Surprised to see the Fiat 500L and 500X models on there... They're really not that small. They are giant pieces of ? though.

I had a Mazda 2 pick me and my old lady up in New Orleans one time... I remember being very unsatisfied by the time I got over to Metairie in it.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

911 Guy said:


> Yep. Improve rider experience pre-IPO. I expect Uber will tighten up there requirements for X as well. Hey, here's an idea.... all these deactivated Lyft sub-compacts should be approved by Uber for Pool only!


Uber will still approve a fiesta


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

911 Guy said:


> Hey, here's an idea.... all these deactivated Lyft sub-compacts should be approved by Uber for Pool only!


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

NWNJ said:


> That's not all most all versions of the Prius. It's just the Prius C.
> 
> The people with the Prius C ruined it for themselves by getting a car that can barely hold 4 passengers. All for a car that gets marginally better city mpg and worse on the highway. Unless we're talking new cars in which case the Prius C actually gets worse mpg all around.
> 
> This to me was a great way to thin the herd. Takes a few drivers off the road and passengers get a little more comfortable. Sucks to be one of the cheapskate drivers.


Except they don' take existing subcompact car drivers off the road, They are only preventing more from signing up.


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

I have a Prius C and I reject a lot of X rides with 4 pax and lots of baggage. It would make sense to limit the number of paxs for subcompacts.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

TomH said:


> I have a Prius C and I reject a lot of X rides with 4 pax and lots of baggage. It would make sense to limit the number of paxs for subcompacts.


Que in Uber/Lyft XS.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

I don't agree with this list including the *new* Honda Insight, which stat for stat matches the existing Civic sedan, with higher economy and less aggressive styling so it looks classier.

https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/compare/Honda-Civic-vs-Honda-Insight_d586_d591#section-specs


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Surprised about the Fiat 500xl too. 

Prius C is based on the Yaris. It is unrelated to a normal prius.

Fit from the outside, looks like it'd be too small, but the inside should be roomier than a corolla.


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

Theres a new list for Lyft lux ,lux black and lux black SUV floating around too. Looks like they are doing away with the smaller compact cars across all tiers as ALOT was removed.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

LoL. The list for MINI. They should have just put "All MINI's". 

Glad they're getting rid of the Nissan Versa. What a POS. I've been in an Uber with one of those and felt squished in the back. I'm only 5"10 170lbs.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I knew Mirage would be on there....those things are small and scary as hell crap box. I drove six brand new one's for work years ago and they moved, sounded, handled like a car with 250k miles....don't know how they sell them in the USA.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> I knew Mirage would be on there....those things are small and scary as hell crap box. I drove six brand new one's for work years ago and they moved, sounded, handled like a car with 250k miles....don't know how they sell them in the USA.


15 years ago Mitsubishi was the first to figure out they could do a 0 down 60 month financing deal and get lots of broke young people to get a "new car" Mirage. Problem was they would never last 60 months without turning into a stinking pile of poo. You knew whoever went for that deal was quickly "upside down" on the car! It made it hard to get rid of them, you were pretty much stuck with it.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Mitsubishi was the first to figure out they could do a 0 down 60 month financing and get lots of broke young people to get a "new car" Mirage. Problem was they would never last 60 months without turning into a stinking pile of poo. You knew whoever went for that deal was quickly "upside down" on the car! It made it hard to get rid of them, you were pretty much stuck with it.


Think they're 80 HP.....another crap ride is the Chevy Aveo. Not only should they be banned from RS, they need to be pulled of the road, destroyed & turned into steel dumpsters.

I don't understand why Versa and Versa note on there....they are rather roomy, just small trunks.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

PlanoGuber said:


> Surprised to see the Fiat 500L and 500X models on there... They're really not that small. They are giant pieces of ? though.
> 
> I had a Mazda 2 pick me and my old lady up in New Orleans one time... I remember being very unsatisfied by the time I got over to Metairie in it.


So eliminate the risk of being paired with a
small car and request an XL. That's what happens when you cheap it out!


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Think they're 80 HP.....another crap ride is the Chevy Aveo. Not only should they be banned from RS, they need to be pulled of the road, destroyed & turned into steel dumpsters.
> 
> I don't understand why Versa and Versa note on there....they are rather roomy, just small trunks.


You need more than 80 hp to hit 35 mph city or 55 mph highway?


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> So eliminate the risk of being paired with a
> small car and request an XL. That's what happens when you cheap it out!


I would normally agree with you... But have you seen a Mazda 2? The backseat only exists to make the insurance cheaper since it's now classified as a "Four Seater".


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

PlanoGuber said:


> I would normally agree with you... But have you seen a Mazda 2? The backseat only exists to make the insurance cheaper since it's now classified as a "Four Seater".


The risk of using rideshare, my friend!


----------



## Violinguy (Jun 17, 2019)

I have a Fiat 500L and the interior is enormous. Three people fit easily in the back and the front pax seat gives tons of room. There is an actual AC plug in the back for pax. The trunk is also large. It's a perfect car for rideshare. Lyft really blew it with that one.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Lol what


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

Violinguy said:


> I have a Fiat 500L and the interior is enormous. Three people fit easily in the back and the front pax seat gives tons of room. There is an actual AC plug in the back for pax. The trunk is also large. It's a perfect car for rideshare. Lyft really blew it with that one.


Scared pax are going to be stranded if the Fiat lives up to its namesake? *F*ix *I*t *A*gain *T*ony

On a serious note, I sympathize with you as a person who also has a big little car, the Ford C-Max. People always says "wow this is much bigger inside than it looks outside".


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Violinguy said:


> I have a Fiat 500L and the interior is enormous. Three people fit easily in the back and the front pax seat gives tons of room. There is an actual AC plug in the back for pax. The trunk is also large. It's a perfect car for rideshare. Lyft really blew it with that one.


I'm from a 3rd world country where Fiat makes 500L (Serbia). Even we don't buy them considering how crappy they're. Just my $0.02.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm glad to see Prius Cs are on that list, those things are terrible, I don't care that they technically have four doors.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Prius C was the best buy in this business


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Syn said:


> Prius C was the best buy in this business


Not for the customers.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

PHXTE said:


> Not for the customers.


*** customers. The important this is your profit.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Syn said:


> *** customers. The important this is your profit.


I haven't driven in over three years but I have been a passenger in a Prius C and they're pieces of shit. There's a reason they're banned - three passengers don't fit in the back seat unless they're all under the age of 5.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

I have 3 paxs in the backseat of my Toyota Yaris all the time. Same platform as Prius C.

You're paying $5 for a ride for 4 people and you're complaining that you weren't comfortable?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I drive a Prius two, it has more room then the Camry, especially for luggage.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

im tired of seeing those Prius C


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Delilah5 said:


> im tired of seeing those Prius C


The Prius is great for pizza and food delivery, but not for hauling pax's.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Syn said:


> I have 3 paxs in the backseat of my Toyota Yaris all the time. Same platform as Prius C.
> 
> You're paying $5 for a ride for 4 people and you're complaining that you weren't comfortable?


Yeah, I am. It's not as if I get to choose what vehicle picks me up. Getting packed like sardines in the back seat of your car because your too cheap to buy a real vehicle shouldn't be my problem, and obviously Uber agrees.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

PHXTE said:


> Yeah, I am. It's not as if I get to choose what vehicle picks me up. Getting packed like sardines in the back seat of your car because your too cheap to buy a real vehicle shouldn't be my problem, and obviously Uber agrees.


You being packed like sardines in the back seat is not my problem either. My goal is to put as much money as possible in my pocket, not to worry weather cheap fcks are comfortable during 0.8 miles rides. Wanna "real vehicle"? Then pay for it. Call taxi and very spacious Ford Crown Victoria will pick you up.
I'm supposed to earn less money so that cheap fcks are more comfortable? Ain't gonna happen princess. How is buying a "real car" benefiting me? I would spend more money on monthly payment and gas, only to earn the same amount in fares. Where is logic?

p.s. Uber doesn't agree with you. Uber still allows subcompact cars.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> Think they're 80 HP.....another crap ride is the Chevy Aveo. Not only should they be banned from RS, they need to be pulled of the road, destroyed & turned into steel dumpsters.
> 
> I don't understand why Versa and Versa note on there....they are rather roomy, just small trunks.


The regular Versa Sedan has more rear seat room and a trunk bigger than a Fusion Hybrid.

Not as nice to ride in, but just as good as most qualified vehicles.

Like any large corp/government, the person making this decision. Has no idea what is going on.


----------



## Melika (Jul 8, 2019)

I have a coupe . I can’t do it


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Just saw a 2dr Toyota truck with suicide doors in the back doing rides. Thought this was illegal


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Negg said:


> Just saw a 2dr Toyota truck with suicide doors in the back doing rides. Thought this was illegal


I think I've actually also seen a Chevy extended cab being used. As well as the Double Cab GM calls the shorter cab version in the newer trucks. That back seat is VERY cramped.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

PHXTE said:


> Yeah, I am. It's not as if I get to choose what vehicle picks me up. Getting packed like sardines in the back seat of your car because your too cheap to buy a real vehicle shouldn't be my problem, and obviously Uber agrees.


You can always take the bus, which is 10 more uncomfortable in many ways, or you can walk.


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

Subcompacts should be limited to just 2- 3 pax max. When request start slowing you'll go bigger


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

Seamus said:


> 15 years ago Mitsubishi was the first to figure out they could do a 0 down 60 month financing deal and get lots of broke young people to get a "new car" Mirage. Problem was they would never last 60 months without turning into a stinking pile of poo. You knew whoever went for that deal was quickly "upside down" on the car! It made it hard to get rid of them, you were pretty much stuck with it.


You can say "pile of shit" here. We are not children.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Syn said:


> You being packed like sardines in the back seat is not my problem either. My goal is to put as much money as possible in my pocket, not to worry weather cheap fcks are comfortable during 0.8 miles rides. Wanna "real vehicle"? Then pay for it. Call taxi and very spacious Ford Crown Victoria will pick you up.
> I'm supposed to earn less money so that cheap fcks are more comfortable? Ain't gonna happen princess. How is buying a "real car" benefiting me? I would spend more money on monthly payment and gas, only to earn the same amount in fares. Where is logic?
> 
> p.s. Uber doesn't agree with you. Uber still allows subcompact cars.


You're accusing other people of being cheap ****s when you're the one driving your car into the ground for minimum wage?

Oh, the irony.

Your failures in life that have led to you driving some cheap piece of shit for rideshare ain't my problem. I will happily continue utilizing *Lyft* if it means I can avoid the tiny cars that pervade the Uber platform. I've got no problems cancelling on you because of your car either.

(And I wouldn't count on that lasting long with Uber. These two companies are monkey-see, monkey do.)


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> The regular Versa Sedan has more rear seat room and a trunk bigger than a Fusion Hybrid.
> 
> Not as nice to ride in, but just as good as most qualified vehicles.
> 
> Like any large corp/government, the person making this decision. Has no idea what is going on.


Having ridden in the back of a Versa sedan, I was cramped, and he had the seat all the way up


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

PHXTE said:


> You're accusing other people of being cheap @@@@s when you're the one driving your car into the ground for minimum wage?
> 
> Oh, the irony.
> 
> ...


The difference between you and I is that I know that I offer a base service so I expect base reimbursement. But you, you want to pay for the base service, but get more than a basic car? Ain't gonna happen princess.

I don't make a minimum wage and I'm not driving my car into the ground. I have a full time job that pay for all living expenses and I drive part time on the side. I have a separate bank account for ride sharing and there is app. $55,000 in it right now - and that's after I paid off (years ago) my subcompact car that you hate so much. Just because you quit driving because you didn't know how to make money doesn't mean that everybody else is a failure.

I also own a brand new Toyota RAV4, a Mustang and F-150. I used RAV4 only twice during the festival season and I made the same exact amount of money that I made with a Yaris. Same cheap paxholes. So once again - how would it benefit me to drive a nicer more expensive car that uses more gas? Where is the logic? So that cheap paxholes such as yourself feel better? HA

You won't be avoiding subcompact cars even if you use Lyft. All owners of subcompact cars who signed in before this year were grandfathered in - including myself. Feel free to cancel - nobody is gonna be crying over your $3.66 with no tip anyways.

Lyft (and possibly Uber) banning new subcompact cars actually don't even benefit you. Instead of a 2016 Nissan Versa, now you'll be picked up in a 2008 Honda Civic - which is smaller and it will be in a far worse shape than a much newer Versa.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Uber will still approve a fiesta


Only if you bring the guacamole.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> Only if you bring the guacamole.


I Will take my fiesta over most imports


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> I Will take my fiesta over most imports


The *Ford Fiesta* is a supermini marketed by *Ford* since 1976 over seven generations. It has been *manufactured* in the *United Kingdom, Germany, Spain, Australia, Brazil, Argentina, Venezuela, Mexico, China, India, Thailand, and South Africa*.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> I Will take my fiesta over most imports


Were you one of people affected in a lawsuit vs Ford re: crappy transmissions in Fiesta and Focus?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

whiskeyboat said:


> Just heard this on a related topic-
> Lyft has so many drivers signed up on express drive rental that they can tighten up the vehicle requirements without impacting their supply of drivers. Improves the pax experience at zero cost to the company.


That's the point, get drivers sucked into a rental at 1000 or more per month and keep their earnings, if it wasn't so sad it would be comical.
Lyft knows that using Hertz is a write off for themselves while drivers pay to be screwed with a smile. All those who use express drive need to have their heads examined, better to just get a job at Walmart.



Syn said:


> Were you one of people affected in a lawsuit vs Ford re: crappy transmissions in Fiesta and Focus?


All Fords are crappy.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Syn said:


> Were you one of people affected in a lawsuit vs Ford re: crappy transmissions in Fiesta and Focus?


Were you affected by the fuel pedals of Toyota sticking to the floor


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Were you affected by the fuel pedals of Toyota sticking to the floor


Nope. My Toyotas are much newer than those affected in that lawsuit.

p.s. I'm gonna guess that your answer is "yes" to my question?



peteyvavs said:


> All Fords are crappy.


That's not true. Ford makes pretty good larger cars (I have no issues with my Mustang and F-150). Its their smaller cars that are the problem, especially automatic transmissions in 2011+ Fiestas and 2012+ Focuses.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Syn said:


> Nope. My Toyotas are much newer than those affected in that lawsuit.
> 
> p.s. I'm gonna guess that your answer is "yes" to my question?
> 
> ...


Pssst that's a no... Only car over ever had a recall on was a Toyota and they were shady as hell about it


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> Pssst that's a no... Only car over ever had a recall on was a Toyota and they were shady as hell about it


And yet they are the most reliable manufacturer of cars today. I can cite numerous examples of any auto manufacturer that had major issues with their products. One poorly engineered part does not make the product inferior.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Pssst that's a no... Only car over ever had a recall on was a Toyota and they were shady as hell about it


Then I feel sorry for you - you'll be out of $3,500 when that PowerShift goes bad. Its not a question of "if", its a question of "when".

By the way, its not a "recall" that you should worry about. There is nothing bad about recalls since most of the time the issue is corrected. You should worry about what happens when recall doesn't fix the issue and manufacturer refuses to do anything further (like Ford is doing). There's a reason why Ford had over 20 recalls on Fiesta's and Focus' automatic transmission alone - and then still have over 1.5 million owners suing them.

Do yourself a favor and get rid of that FIesta while you still can. If you must stick with Ford - buy a used Fusion or Taurus, but avoid Fiesta and Focus at all costs.

https://www.freep.com/in-depth/mone...-focus-fiesta-transmission-defect/1671198001/


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Syn said:


> Then I feel sorry for you - you'll be out of $3,500 when that PowerShift goes bad. Its not a question of "if", its a question of "when".
> 
> By the way, its not a "recall" that you should worry about. There is nothing bad about recalls since most of the time the issue is corrected. You should worry about what happens when recall doesn't fix the issue and manufacturer refuses to do anything further (like Ford is doing). There's a reason why Ford had over 20 recalls on Fiesta's and Focus' automatic transmission alone - and then still have over 1.5 million owners suing them.
> 
> ...


Better yet just avoid Ford altogether.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Syn said:


> Then I feel sorry for you - you'll be out of $3,500 when that PowerShift goes bad. Its not a question of "if", its a question of "when".
> 
> By the way, its not a "recall" that you should worry about. There is nothing bad about recalls since most of the time the issue is corrected. You should worry about what happens when recall doesn't fix the issue and manufacturer refuses to do anything further (like Ford is doing). There's a reason why Ford had over 20 recalls on Fiesta's and Focus' automatic transmission alone - and then still have over 1.5 million owners suing them.
> 
> ...


You can think you're right......
I know you're not....
I do repairs myself


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> You can think you're right......
> I know you're not....
> I do repairs myself
> View attachment 335905


So you would put a 4 year old transmission that is well known for problems in your car? lol you'll be replacing it every 3 months, but at least you can do repairs yourself, which is important since you need to save every penny for the next transmission ...

Good Lord man, you shouldn't be using even a brand new PowerShift considering how unreliable it is, let alone a 4 years old one ...



peteyvavs said:


> Better yet just avoid Ford altogether.


I wouldn't go that far. Ford makes fairly reliable larger cars/SUVs/trucks. Even some really reliable smaller cars. My 2005 Focus hatch lasted me 110,000 miles without any issues before I sold it. Most of them didn't give me many headaches for the first 100,000 miles at which time I would sell them. 
But they really messed up with 2011+ FIesta and 2012+ Focus. Great cars to drive and even fairly reliable with manual transmissions, but that PowerShift is one of the least reliable transmission that they ever made.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Syn said:


> So you would put a 4 year old transmission that is well known for problems in your car? lol you'll be replacing it every 3 months, but at least you can do repairs yourself, which is important since you need to save every penny for the next transmission ...
> 
> Good Lord man, you shouldn't be using even a brand new PowerShift considering how unreliable it is, let alone a 4 years old one ...
> 
> ...


No... Try reading harder next time
I'll put that most a $400 with an unlimited 3 year 36k warranty in... You should educate yourself


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

"Unlimited 3 year 36k warranty" lol


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Syn said:


> "Unlimited 3 year 36k warranty" lol


Ok let's make this simpler... What did you pay for your car....I paid 9k brand new


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

The fact that you got $5,000 off the MSRP (probably more, depending which Fiesta you have) should've been first red flag. Its really sad, I truly love Fords (I owned 7 of them over the past 20 years or so), but they really dropped the ball with last generation of Fiesta and Focus.

I paid $15,500 for my new 2015 Yaris.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Syn said:


> The fact that you got $5,000 off the MSRP (probably more, depending which Fiesta you have) should've been first red flag. Its really sad, I truly love Fords (I owned 7 of them over the past 20 years or so), but they really dropped the ball with last generation of Fiesta and Focus.
> 
> I paid $15,500 for my new 2015 Yaris.


So I could put 6k into my 2018 fiesta ... That's about 15 transmissions..... Just sayin


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> So I could put 6k into my 2018 fiesta ... That's about 15 transmissions..... Just sayin


You'll probably go through that many PowerShifts during Fiesta's lifetime. Each day that you're replacing transmissions by yourself you're not making money from rideshare and/or full time job (if you have one).
My '15 Yaris also has a much higher resale value and I can sell it easily - which you can't since nobody wants a discontinued car that's connected to a pricey lawsuit re: crappy transmissions.

In 130,000+ miles I changed oil every 5,000 miles, did a transmission oil change at 100,000 miles and new brake pads at 120,000 miles. That's it.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Syn said:


> You'll probably go through that many PowerShifts during Fiesta's lifetime. Each day that you're replacing transmissions by yourself you're not making money from rideshare and/or full time job (if you have one).
> My '15 Yaris also has a much higher resale value and I can sell it easily - which you can't since nobody wants a discontinued car that's connected to a pricey lawsuit re: crappy transmissions.
> 
> In 130,000+ miles I changed oil every 5,000 miles, did a transmission oil change at 100,000 miles and new brake pads at 120,000 miles. That's it.


I see autism and raise you pride.... It's my 3rd fiesta... I barely even do rideshare since the surge changed....btw you're due for rear brakes


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Rich2nyce said:


> Subcompacts should be limited to just 2- 3 pax max. When request start slowing you'll go bigger


I'd say 90% of my rides are 1-2 pax, mostly 1. Only time I get more is super late night which honestly isn't worth it anymore and they tip WAY less. 1 airport pax is the holy grail. Easy, all highway and always a tip


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> I see autism and raise you pride.... It's my 3rd fiesta... I barely even do rideshare since the surge changed....btw you're due for rear brakes


Thank you Dr. Phil.

I understand why you don't want to drive anymore. If my car had so many mechanical issues, I too would want to keep miles as low as possible since buying new cars & selling them as soon as the warranty is up can't be cost-effective... Buy Toyota next time so you won't have to change cars every 3 years.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Syn said:


> Thank you Dr. Phil.
> 
> I understand why you don't want to drive anymore. If my car had so many mechanical issues, I too would want to keep miles as low as possible since buying new cars & selling them as soon as the warranty is up can't be cost-effective... Buy Toyota next time so you won't have to change cars every 3 years.


Yes I spend every day working on it in the garage (autism) good thing my foot doesn't get stuck on the accelerator though right?


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Fiesta doesn't run trouble-free long enough for anything like that to happen ... In order for something like that to actually happen, your Fiesta would actually have to be in a drivable shape. But hey - only 2 more years until you can junk this one and get a new one, but unfortunately for you Ford is getting out of car business. You can always get the next junkiest Ford (which would be EcoSport).


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Syn said:


> Fiesta doesn't run trouble-free long enough for anything like that to happen ... In order for something like that to actually happen, your Fiesta would actually have to be in a drivable shape. But hey - only 2 more years until you can junk this one and get a new one, but unfortunately for you Ford is getting out of car business. You can always get the next junkiest Ford (which would be EcoSport).


I could... You're right
Man you know everything car related can you tell me how to do general maintenance... What about replacing hubs?
Do you know the compression ratio of the fiesta?
How make pounds of turbo can I dump into it??
Please help me o wizard of cars...I seek your sage advice


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> I could... You're right
> Man you know everything car related can you tell me how to do general maintenance... What about replacing hubs?
> Do you know the compression ratio of the fiesta?
> How make pounds of turbo can I dump into it??
> Please help me o wizard of cars...I seek your sage advice


Oh I don't know anything about car repairs. Wanna know why? Because I own cars that don't require any repairs other than regular maintenance. If my cars broke down as much as yours - I too probably would've been an expert like you.

I didn't spend all those years in college to end up spending my days replacing transmissions while being covered in oil ... Thanks, for no thanks.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Frontier Guy said:


> Having ridden in the back of a Versa sedan, I was cramped, and he had the seat all the way up


Yes, and the numbers show that it is a larger backseat than a dozen other common Uber cars.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Matt Uterak said:


> Yes, and the numbers show that it is a larger backseat than a dozen other common Uber cars.


That's what some people who are celebrating the ban on subcompact cars don't realize. From now on instead of being picked up in a relatively spacious 2018 Nissan Versa sedan, they'll be picked up in a much smaller 2006 Honda Civic.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Syn said:


> Oh I don't know anything about car repairs. Wanna know why? Because I own cars that don't require any repairs other than regular maintenance. If my cars broke down as much as yours - I too probably would've been an expert like you.
> 
> I didn't spend all those years in college to end up spending my days replacing transmissions while being covered in oil ... Thanks, for no thanks.


Laughing in bachelor's in business currently in law school..... Thanks for playing


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Laugh all you want - you're the one covered in oil replacing transmissions ... I'll call you when my Toyota needs light bulbs to be replaced.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Syn said:


> Laugh all you want - you're the one covered in oil replacing transmissions ... I'll call you when my Toyota needs light bulbs to be replaced.


I'll have to remember that Toyotas need no maintenance... Even the scheduled maintenance.... You're great honestly.... How much does that mechanic change you an hour.... Labor on a light bulb rofl


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Can you explain to me the meaning of that word, "mechanic"? I don't know what/who that is.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Syn said:


> Can you explain to me the meaning of that word, "mechanic"? I don't know what/who that is.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Surprised about the Fiat 500xl too.
> 
> Prius C is based on the Yaris. It is unrelated to a normal prius.
> 
> Fit from the outside, looks like it'd be too small, but the inside should be roomier than a corolla.


agreed.
The Regular Prius is the work horse of the ground transportation industry worldwide
whether Taxi fleet, ride-share or global PD


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> View attachment 336144


Wait, wait ... Are you telling me that there are cars that require to be repaired? Well I'm shocked!!!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Syn said:


> Wait, wait ... Are you telling me that there are cars that require to be repaired? Well I'm shocked!!!


Shocked, amongst other things

Btw Ford taught Toyota how to make cars.... Learn your history


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Btw Ford taught Toyota how to make cars.... Learn your history


I love when a student beats the teacher and becomes much better.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Syn said:


> I love when a student beats the teacher and becomes much better.


Perspective is everything.....I love self righteous people btw I really do.... Maybe one day you'll accept that there does not exist a car company that builds a product to last... It's against the core business they provide.. selling cars...see business 101


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I find Lyft ineligible to be a rideshare company.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Perspective is everything.....I love self righteous people btw I really do.... Maybe one day you'll accept that there does not exist a car company that builds a product to last... It's against the core business they provide.. selling cars...see business 101


Is that why you bought a Fiesta? You felt that Fit or Yaris are not any more reliable, but they cost more? Ok, I'll bite - how come you went through 3 Fiestas in only 8 years?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Syn said:


> Is that why you bought a Fiesta? You felt that Fit or Yaris are not any more reliable, but they cost more? Ok, I'll bite - how come you went through 3 Fiestas in only 8 years?


I still have two... The thirds camshaft did interesting things at around 240k


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Now in Florida they are making it so you have to have a 2017 or newer vehicle to sign up or replace your existing vehicle. Yes. You read it right - 2017.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> Yes, and the numbers show that it is a larger backseat than a dozen other common Uber cars.


This past weekend, I rode in the back of a Saturn Aura, a Kia Forte and an Audi A3, only the Audi had cramped leg space, and even then if the front seat passenger had moved the seat up about 2" I would have been fine. In 6,500 trips I've had exactly 4 people complain about leg space in the back of my pickup, and 3 of the 4 would have been cramped in anything smaller than a large SUV.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> Now in Florida they are making it so you have to have a 2017 or newer vehicle to sign up or replace your existing vehicle. Yes. You read it right - 2017.


Perfect. Cut down on any NEW rift raft.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Syn said:


> Were you one of people affected in a lawsuit vs Ford re: crappy transmissions in Fiesta and Focus?


I was not! I have a manual transmission Fiesta!!  And i love it!


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Perfect. Cut down on any NEW rift raft.


I think you mean, Riff Raff!


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> I think you mean, Riff Raff!


Like this "rapper"?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> Like this "rapper"?


Hmmmm, not quite.
More like the homeless meth addicts that we all see during our shifts.


----------

